

Project Meshnet Aims to Build a Censorship-free Alternative to the Internet - mtgx
http://www.pcworld.com/article/259959/project_meshnet_aims_to_build_a_censorshipfree_alternative_to_the_internet.html

======
Toshio
There is some similarity to Tor. How does it deal with ICANN tampering DNS
records at the behest of big media, like it can do even without aid from SOPA,
PIPA etc?

~~~
projectmeshnet
Read the CJDNS whitepaper
[https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns/blob/master/rfcs/Whitepap...](https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns/blob/master/rfcs/Whitepaper.md)

